# Blood Worms?



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Are dried blood worms a safe treat ??


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm curious about this too. I have a Bunch at home for my fish. I think they are just empty calories though.


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope somebody can say for sure, I'm ASSUMING they are ok but holding off on feeding them to her...


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

63 views, please anybody??


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not sure. I'm posting to bump this post up, and I'm looking forward to an answer as well!


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

I wouldn't risk it, blood worms are mainly empty calories even for fish.

Blood worms, or rather black worms, eat rotten organic matter not something I would want in my hedgie.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

But I'd assume the company would gut load them with healthy stuff before freezing them or whatever they do to them. So even if empty calories I don't think they were fed rotten organic matter? 
Like I said, just an assumption.


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

shutupandsmile you said you have a bunch at home why don't you call the company and find out exactly what they are fed. if they are freeze dried though i definitely wouldn't risk it as it may potentially cause the same internal impaction issues that freeze dried mealworms do since it's the stuff they freeze dry them with that causes the issue.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Hmm I will give them a call tomorrow after I get out of school. :3 Good idea. 
Ooo but I forgot about that. D: Doesn't sound like it's worth the risk. But either way gonna call. So we know what they feed them x3


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Mytheral said:


> I wouldn't risk it, blood worms are mainly empty calories even for fish.
> 
> Blood worms, or rather black worms, eat rotten organic matter not something I would want in my hedgie.


Gross, ok thanks good to know!


----------

